# 4 to 5 lug



## rickie d (Dec 30, 2006)

i have an 1987 max i would like to change it to 5 lug what is needed to make this change


thanks:newbie:


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

If you are trying to put 5 lug rims on you'll need wheel adapters. Any place that sells rims should be able to get them, but they're expensive!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

look on maxima.org. they have a 1st/2nd gen forum on there with a prety active membership. A couple guys have done the 5 lug conversion there. I won't speculate too much on what's required, but I *think* you can simply use all the parts from a 89-94 Maxima to make them fit. check on the other board though.


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

youll need 3rd gen complete suspension stuff


----------

